
SoftBank Looking to End Partnership with Wirecard After $2.1B Went Missing - ivanche
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/softbank-looking-end-partnership-wirecard-075712359.html
======
totaldude87
2020[reaping the results of years of mismanagement] is not the year for
softbank.. always in the news, always for bad stuff..

